
Hunting Nuclear Weapons from the Sky - jonbaer
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/hunting-nuclear-weapons-from-the-skies-8841a51dcf82
======
arethuza
In the book "Atomic Accidents" James Mahaffey points out that the Convair B-58
Hustler bomber actually gave off more radiation than the nuclear weapon it
carried as its airframe was made of an alloy of magnesium and thorium ("mag-
thor")

[http://www.amazon.com/Atomic-Accidents-Meltdowns-
Disasters-M...](http://www.amazon.com/Atomic-Accidents-Meltdowns-Disasters-
Mountains/dp/1605984922)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mag-Thor](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mag-Thor)

